# TOR on FreeBSD Help



## markbsd (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm having some problems with running TOR.

First, I `pkg_add -r tor vidalia`, then I uncommented RunAsDaemon1 in /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc and added 
	
	



```
tor_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf

I perform `tor` and receive the following:


```
$ [CMD]tor[/CMD]
Nov 05 13:26:18.982 [notice] Tor v0.2.3.25 (git-...) running on FreeBSD.
Nov 05 13:26:18.982 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at [url]https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning[/url]
Nov 05 13:26:19.009 [notice] Read configuration file "/usr/local/etc/tor/torrc".
Nov 05 13:26:19.031 [notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.21-stable using method kqueue. Good.
Nov 05 13:26:19.031 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
$
```

Seems TOR is running, so I proceed to start `firefox -P`, which returns the following in console:


```
$ [CMD]firefox -P[/CMD]

(process:38104): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed

(process:38104): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
Failed to find nss3 in installed directory, checking system paths.
```

but the browser opens anwyway, although an IP check reveals I am not connected to TOR.


So, I then try to run `vidalia`, the GUI pops up and informs me that TOR is already running. Makes sense. I kill the TOR process and run Vidalia again. The GUI reopens and connects to TOR. I then, `torify firefox -P`, which returns (in console):


```
$ [CMD]torify firefox[/CMD]
13:47:54 libtorsocks(38554): Could not open socks configuration file (/usr/local/etc/torsocks.conf) errno (2), assuming sensible defaults for Tor.
13:47:54 libtorsocks(38555): Could not open socks configuration file (/usr/local/etc/torsocks.conf) errno (2), assuming sensible defaults for Tor.
13:47:54 libtorsocks(38553): Could not open socks configuration file (/usr/local/etc/torsocks.conf) errno (2), assuming sensible defaults for Tor.

(process:38553): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
Failed to find nss3 in installed directory, checking system paths.
13:48:22 libtorsocks(38553): connect: Connection is to a local address (127.0.0.1), may be a TCP DNS request to a local DNS server so have to reject to be safe. Please report a bug to [url]http://code.google.com/p/torsocks/issues/entry[/url] if this is preventing a program from working properly with torsocks.
```

The Firefox browser, however, does open, but it will not even attempt to load a page this time.


So, I decided to download the Tor Browser Bundle for GNU/Linux (suitable for Linux, Unix, BSD) and `tar -xf` the tar ball. I change to the extracted directory and `./start-tor-browser` which returns the following:


```
$ [CMD]./start-tor-browser[/CMD] 
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ldd: ./App/Firefox/firefox-bin: Exec format error
./App/Firefox/firefox-bin: exit status 1

Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /usr/home/tor-browser...
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./start-tor-browser: ./App/vidalia: Exec format error
Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
$
```

I then proceeded to follow this precise HOWTO, which was very well explained. However, I ran into error after error with polipo, but had success with privoxy. At the end of following, precisely, the HOWTO I run Firefox:


```
$ [CMD]firefox -P[/CMD]

(process:38607): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed

(process:38607): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
Failed to find nss3 in installed directory, checking system paths.
$ firefox -P

(process:38621): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed

(process:38621): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
Failed to find nss3 in installed directory, checking system paths.
```

The above errors are still returned when starting Firefox, however, an IP check once in the browser reveals I am successfully connected to TOR. Unfortunately, the anonymity checks (provided in the HOWTO thread) inform me that certain variables are not good (cookies, authentication, and user-agent fields).

Therefore, I really would like to be able to run the standard Tor browser (as recommended), but, as mentioned above, `./start-tor-browser` simply does not work.

Could you please help me either effect the changes needed to improve the IP check (namely, stop cookies, authentication and user-agent information leaks), or get the default Tor Browser Bundle working?

Thanks.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how to disable authentication in Firefox? I suppose if I can at least disable browser authentication then the current setup is sufficient despite not being optimal.


----------

